# Having problems with my Eclipse MP3 player.



## Mandamg94 (Apr 8, 2013)

I uploaded some music onto my mp3 earlier, and after safely removing it and letting it update I go to the "music" option, then "all music" but when I try to click on a song for it to play something pops up says "PLEASE WAIT!" And it stays there, doesn't do anything else. It's never done this before. How can I fix it? I have over 900 songs on it that I can't lose, please please please help!!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Plug the player back into the computer. Can you still access the MP3 files? Are any of them* DRM *copywrite protected? 
Copy all songs off of the player and then use the *Format* utility on the player to wipe the drive, then store some MP3's back on the drive.
If this fails, contact Eclipse Support: Eclipse Media Players - By Machspeed Technologies


----------

